# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Ap Plaza Hotel - Hòa Bình ( Tiểu chuẩn 3 sao)

## yeuhanoi

Địa chỉ: Tổ 3, Phường Đồng Tiến,Thành Phố Hòa Bình,Tỉnh Hòa Bình
Thành phố: Hòa Bình
Website: APPLAZA > Trang chủ - NAMROYAL GROUP - LaDoth CMS ver 07.03.18
Email: anhky@applaza.vn
Điện thoại: (+84-2183) 898 888
Fax: (+84-2183) 897 747 

*Giới thiệu Khách Sạn:*

Khách sạn Ap Plaza có kiến trúc hiện đại và sang trọng, tiêu chuẩn 3 sao nằm trong khuôn viên toà nhà 7 tầng của Trung Tâm Thương Mại và Giải Trí Ap Plaza, toạ lạc giữa trung tâm Thành Phố Hoà Bình với mô hình phục vụ khép kín, nội thất sang trọng, trang thiết bị hiện đại và phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp luôn mong muốn mang đến cho Quý khách sự thoải mái và thân thiện khi lưu trú tại khách sạn.
 Khách sạn bao gồm 50 phòng thoải mái, được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, giá cả phải chăng, đầy đủ tiện nghi, nội thật ấm cúng – trang nhã cùng phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ trung, năng động sẽ làm hài long quá khách.
Khách sạn sẵn sàng đáp ứng được tất cả các nhu cầu khác nhau của Khách lưu trú. Và điểm tuyệt vời nhất của Ap Plaza Hotel là các phòng đều có hướng nhìn ra sông Đô hùng vĩ giúp du khách có thể vừa nghỉ ngơi trong không gian đầy đủ tiện nghi, vừa có thể ngắm nhìn và chiêm ngưỡng con sông hùng vĩ cùng với nhịp sống hiền hóai mến khách của con người Hòa Bình. Cácdịch vụ đi kèm hoàn hảo càng thể hiện sự chuyên nghiệp của Ap Plaza Hotel. Nhà hàng AP RESTAURANT được đầu tư cao cấp và sang trọng giúp Khách lưutrú có thể thưởng thức các món ăn ngon theo phong cách Á, Âu, và các món đậm đà hương vị Việt Nam, đặc biệt là các món ẩm thực do các đầu bếplành nghề chế biến. Bên cạnh đó, với diện tích rộng lớn và cách bố trí khoa học, cảnh quan thoáng đãng có thể phục vụ cùng lúc xxx thực khách, nhà hàng AP RESTAURANT rất thuận tiện để Quý Khách tổ chức tiệc chiêu đãi hoặc những buổi gặp mặt với quy mô lớn.
Cùng với đó là cách dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí VIP MASSAGE, KARAOKE RIVER VIEW, GAME - BI A... đem lại cho Quý khách khoảng thời gian thư giãn thoải mái nhất chỉ có tại Ap Plaza Hotel.

*Các loại hình dịch vụ*

*Phòng họp - Hội nghị*

Kính gửi Quý khách hàng! Để phục vụ các nhu cầu lớn về hội thảo, họp chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến Quý khách
Hệ thống phòng họp đa dạng với sức chứa từ 50 - 600 khách. Trang thiết bị hiện đại, đầy đủ (Máy chiếu, hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng, máy điều hòa, wireless, ...) và mang tính chuyên nghiệp cao, sẵn sàng phục vụ các hội nghị, hội thảo và các sự kiện lớn quan trọng.

*Tổ chức tiệc cưới*

Trong mỗi người Việt Nam chúng ta cũng đều xem đám cưới là một việc thiêng liêng, trọng đại của cả một đời người. Bởi vậy, đám cưới là ngày vui nhất đời. Hãy mời thật nhiều bạn bè đến để cùng chứng kiến một buổi lễ thiêng liêng, không phải thiêng liêng nào với một đấng cao xa gì đó, mà thiêng liêng của một lời nguyện giữa hai người: nguyện cùng sống, cùng vui, cùng khổ, bởi vì hạnh phúc không bao giờ đến với ai không biết quên mình.
Hãy để nhà hàng khách sạn AP PLAZA cùng chia sẻ niềm vui ấy cùng bạn.
Khách sạn AP Plaza là một trong những nơi được mong đợi nhất tại Thành phố Hòa Bình để tổ chức đám cưới, tiệc và các sự kiện xã hội lớn. Với những khu vực chức năng có thể chứa được 1000 thực khách, cùng những nhân viên nhiệt tình và giàu kinh nghiệm, các sự kiện sẽ trở thành những ấn tượng khó quên với các món ăn tinh tế và các dịch vụ hoàn hảo của khách sạn chúng tôi. “Công nghệ tiệc cưới” trước tiên đòi hỏi phải chuyên nghiệp, hoành tráng, sang trọng và hiện đại từ khâu chuẩn bị, thiết kế sân khấu, ánh sáng, âm thanh, chương trình lễ tiệc, xử lý tình huống...  Và, khi đã chọn nhà hàng khách sạn AP PLAZA, quý khách chắc chắn đã chọn được cho mình những dịch vụ “độc đáo, ấn tượng và xứng tầm” cho những ngày lễ trọng đại của cuộc sống.

*Nhà hàng- Bar*

Nhà hàng AP với không gian rộng rãi, thoáng mát, sang trọng và lịch sự, thực đơn phong phú với các món Âu, Á và nhiều món đặc sản mang đậm hương vị bản sắc địa phương Hòa Bình, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu tiệc, hội nghị, tiệc cưới, tiệc buffet...
Bar - cafe Fashion được thiết kế, bài trí mang đậm nét tinh tế, trang nhã và hiện đại. Menu đồ uống phong phú, đa dạng, khu không gian sảnh ngoài trời với phong cảnh sông Đà uốn lượn, thơ mộng, sẽ tạo cho Quý khách nhiều sự lựa chọn để thưởng thức khi đến với Fashion Bar.

*Các dịch vụ khác*

River karaoke với hệ thống phòng hát được thiết kế mang phong cách trẻ trung và hiện đại, âm thanh, ánh sáng mới lạ, chọn bài hát bằng hệ thống mắt thần cảm ứng. Phòng hát đa dạng, phù hợp cho nhiều sự lựa chọn của Quý khách hàng.
Giờ mở cửa : 8h30 - 23h30
Dịch vụ VIP massage được bố trí không gian riêng biệt với hệ thống khép kín : Bể sục nóng - lạnh, xông hơi, xông khô, phòng VIP massage, phòng thư giãn. Đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ trung, nhiệt tình và chuyên nghiệp sẽ mang lại cho Quý khách cảm giác thoải mái và thư giãn tuyệt đối.

----------


## vinhadc

Đến và tham khảo tại khách sạn chúng tôi! golden hotel Saigon

----------

